# White chocolate mousse



## masteraznchefjr (Oct 20, 2004)

This weekend im going to make some white chocolate mousse ne tips you guys can give me?


----------



## middie (Oct 20, 2004)

just to send me some. k? thanks


----------



## AllenOK (Oct 20, 2004)

I just made a bunch at work yesterday.  It was from a mix, though.  What were wanting to do?


----------



## Psiguyy (Oct 21, 2004)

If you're going to make it using a regular chocolate mousse recipe by substituting white for dark, you'll need to either increase the amount of white chocolate or decrease the amount of liquid.  White chocolate doesn't set up like dark does.  

I would adjust it by, depending on the recipe, around 10% to 20%.


----------

